# Woodworking tattoos



## insomniawoodworker (Aug 11, 2016)

Time to get my first newb post under my belt.

I recently began designing my next tattoo and had difficulty finding others that had tattoos relating to woodworking. Im sure this is a pretty diverse group. Anyone have one they want to share?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A dovetail armband tatt inspired my tee print.










A complicated one would be Yosemite Sam surfing a 16in jointer with a power plane in one hand and a no 7 plane in the other.

My mate Scotty's Moko inspired tatt. by a Moko artist.










I've been considering my logo as a wrist band tatt for about a year now. The colors would be primary rubic cube. I'm a muso, it would be either on my fingerboard wrist or the picking / bowing wrist.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you using wooden needles?


----------



## insomniawoodworker (Aug 11, 2016)

> Are you using wooden needles?
> 
> - Jimbo4


.
.
doubtful. But then I'm not certified in tattooing.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Time to get my first newb post under my belt.
> 
> I recently began designing my next tattoo and had difficulty finding others that had tattoos relating to woodworking. Im sure this is a pretty diverse group. Anyone have one they want to share?
> 
> - insomniawoodworker


Show us your design and a tatt or two.


----------



## insomniawoodworker (Aug 11, 2016)

I have four. This is the only one thats convenient to photograph at the moment. (Will see if I figured out how to post a photo.) As for the design of the new one, I don't have any sketches yet. I'm waiting to hear back from the artist and hammer out a design before I visit his area. It will likely incorporate a realistic style Rockabilly Pin-up girl holding some sort of woodworking tool and sitting on a workbench or a partially completed chair or something. May also have her sitting on my kitchen table which was my biggest project to date.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> I have four. This is the only one thats convenient to photograph at the moment. (Will see if I figured out how to post a photo.) As for the design of the new one, I don t have any sketches yet. I m waiting to hear back from the artist and hammer out a design before I visit his area. It will likely incorporate a realistic style Rockabilly Pin-up girl holding some sort of woodworking tool and sitting on a workbench or a partially completed chair or something. May also have her sitting on my kitchen table which was my biggest project to date.
> 
> - insomniawoodworker


I like the concept. You should visit the massive "Workbench" thread for some classic lumberjock bench poses.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31539


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

LMAO, this is no crap my cousin got bark tattooed on his wood think about it, me I'm not that damn brave.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Became a bit of a germ-a-phobe working in the prison system. I saw to many infected tat's. Also learned that Tats are one of the leading transmitters of Hep C. Not happening to me.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I got turned off by tattoos when I saw one on an 89 year od lady at church. 
They may look good when your young and your skin is tight but we all know that doesn't really last that long!


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw a guy once who had his whole leg tattooed below the knee in a wood grain pattern - he said it was so he could be a pirate.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> Became a bit of a germ-a-phobe working in the prison system. I saw to many infected tat s. Also learned that Tats are one of the leading transmitters of Hep C. Not happening to me.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I hope you're paying attention insomnia! Don't get your tattoos in prison!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very unique subject.

Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## insomniawoodworker (Aug 11, 2016)

> Became a bit of a germ-a-phobe working in the prison system. I saw to many infected tat s. Also learned that Tats are one of the leading transmitters of Hep C. Not happening to me.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> ...


.
.
I'll double check but the shop's website didn't make it look like a prison.


----------



## insomniawoodworker (Aug 11, 2016)

> I got turned off by tattoos when I saw one on an 89 year od lady at church.
> They may look good when your young and your skin is tight but we all know that doesn t really last that long!
> 
> - oldnovice


.
.
Sounds like an interesting lady with an interesting story.


----------



## insomniawoodworker (Aug 11, 2016)

Been awhile since I put the post out there but I did settle on a woodworking tattoo. The picture isn't the greatest but its hard to take a pic of your own calf. She is holding a woodworking mallet and chisel.


----------



## insomniawoodworker (Aug 11, 2016)

lets try that again….


----------

